# help with subrate layers/mixtures



## keVerns (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi, after 3-4 years of having a plant setup tank...its time to tear it down... the tank has become a jungle with plants interlocking all over the place as its got too big that my discus's can barely swim freely...
currently with sand and laterite.

first of all i wanted to try something else different with the substrate. ive been looking over the months with ADA and seachem products. and ive come to a point.. where i don't want the substrate to be too fine like the pool sand... as i found some plant was having a hard time spreading its roots.. and it just stunted the growth of what the plant could really grow too.
next is..wanted to ask those who have use the product to give me some kind of indication if ADA or seachem... is it great to use or not...problems they came across, benefits they got out of it. and suggestions about the types of product used. remembering that this is for my discus tank

Ok...things i'd like to know is... for ADA how many 9 litres bags would i need to fill up a 3'x18" tank, i prefer to go for a 2-3" depth 
what kind of layers would i need? 1/3 power sand? 2/3 amazon soil?
OR
should i go for the seachem black? again... would like some help on % of mixture.

my new planted tank scenario would be having full carpet foreground then with a mix of small-med size and 1 or 2 big ones... so that in the near future when it does grow.. my discus will still have space to swim around.
with the plants.. im planning to go for a couple more rare plants, some with a bit of color like red. something different from the all green type.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I would highly recommend ADA. I've used pretty much everything, and I like ADA the most because it's the closest thing to real soil but with far less issues. Be sure to use the PowerSand as well...it will jump-start your plants very well. I've used AS with and without PS and the positive difference with PS is very obvious. I would estimate you would need 3 9L bags + one bag PS. I think I used 5 9L bags on my 100g (5' tank) for a pretty deep substrate (3-4").


----------



## keVerns (Aug 3, 2005)

thanks for the reply, currently looking 3 bags of aqua soil amazon 9litres and 1 bag of power sand 2 litres... is that enough powersand ? or should i get 2 amazon and 6litr powersand?


----------



## gigi (Jun 22, 2005)

Ada amazonia soil not longer time more 9 -10 months if you have a aquarium whit echinodorus cryptochoryne ,blyxa end else hungry plants like this
If you like plants valisneria ,cabomba,elodeea , rotalla is posibility have a live longer 
I have ada soil 1 year last a go 
Is a good substrat I" like 
But ATENTION a ph end kh
whit amazonia substrat I,
this parametres down very quickley


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

The 2L powersand will be plenty. All you want is to just cover the bottom lightly; you don't want an actual heavy layer.

I think what gigi is trying to say is that the "effects" of Aquasoil and PowerSand won't last forever. It's well known that AS and PS contain nitrogen to boost growth in the early stages of a planted tank. Some complain about it having the N, while some complain about it running out of N. So you're well informed, here's my take:

The added N serves to jumpstart the plants. It works. By the time it runs out, there should be sufficient biological processes to help supplement plants naturally. I'm being a bit vague as I could write a book, but just follow along for a sec. The bio processes can be a bit foggy to some, but it's something that needs attention and can make or break a tank. Way back when they referred to this achievement as the tank being "established" and it typically occurred around the 6 month mark. A healthy substrate is one that can breathe...AS allows for that very well. As I said, the boost of N will wear out and some folks make a big deal out of it, but to any experienced plant grower the response is "who cares?" You'll be dosing the water column anyway. The N bridges the gap until this 'established' point. That's it. There's no special trickery involved. The round beads of AS allow for proper circulation of water within the substrate which in turn allows for a healthy biological system. Also, I personally like AS because it smells good (earthy), feels good (soft, but not soft enough to disentegrate), and looks good. Plants produce great root systems and good root systems promote healthy plants. It will buffer the water well...I used 100% RO and for as long as I had it, the pH never crashed but remained highly stable. At first it will drastically lower the pH, but it wears off quicky and remains stable. I think you'll like it, especially with your discus.


----------



## keVerns (Aug 3, 2005)

thanks for the heads up, ive went and purchased the 3 bag n 2l ps... i still have my old dupla thermik set, is it worth putting it back in when i change the substrate? or just leave it out? as it seems that most people say its just a waste of time and effort.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about the dupla set. AS + PS is designed to allow for proper water circulation, which is what the heating cables were designed to help with.


----------

